# March madness Tourney pickem



## grunt_smacker

Another year and another chance to see how well you do at picking the NCAA college tournament winner!

Feel free to sign up and please put your UWN username as your bracket name, so we will know who is who.
Thanks guys and good luck!!!

https://yho.com/tourney?g=30203&k=af7d60d35eca53e0&soc_trk=lnk

password is: outdoors


----------



## grunt_smacker

Only have 5 guys signed up to participate this year!!! Common and spread the word and if you have not signed up, it is all for fun!


----------



## Dunkem

grunt_smacker said:


> Only have 5 guys signed up to participate this year!!! Common and spread the word and if you have not signed up, it is all for fun!


 Ah crap smacker, last year I was LAST! Don't know if I want to embarass myself again:mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE

:whoo:I guess we only have to split the millions 5 ways:whoo:


----------



## Dunkem

I'm in.


----------



## grunt_smacker

Dunkem....as long as you fill out your bracket in time we usually have at least 1 person go for the long shot Cinderella win or they completely forget to fill out their bracket all the way. You should be ok this year, or at least second to last!:mrgreen:


----------



## grunt_smacker

Only a few days before you need to have your brackets filled out!!! Pass the word to all your friends on here. We only have 7 people signed up, we welcome anybody on here who wants to sign up. Plus the more people we have the better the chance Dunkem will not end up in last place!


----------



## 2full

I have not had time...............

Tried, don't have a Yahoo account.


----------



## Critter

Well, I got my dartboard out and threw some darts and came up with a bracket. 

It could be interesting.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

I'm in.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I'm in, I am predicting I will either come in dead last or behind the person that comes in dead last.


----------



## Critter

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm in, I am predicting I will either come in dead last or behind the person that comes in dead last.


We'll be in good company.


----------



## 3arabians

I tried also but no yahoo account and I already have too many passwords to remember to care to create one. Lucky for everyone on here because I'm a NCAA bracket picking machine!!! Won 1500 in a company pool several years ago.


----------



## Rspeters

I just finished mine. I've watched about 2 college basketball games this season so I'm expecting to do pretty horribly.


----------



## bekins24

Today's the day! Good luck everyone. Hopefully there aren't too many upsets that mess up your bracket!


----------



## OKEE

The Madness has Begun:grin: Good luck!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Well my brackets officially suck already. Shockers


----------



## Dunkem

Darn Purdue, 2 point loss ugggg-O,-


----------



## 2full

Other than purdue; I'm in really good shape at my work. 
Wish I could have Got into this pool. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

Purdue and Baylor busted a few brackets I'm sure. Was cool to see the tarheels struggle in the first half of thier game since I dont have a bracket going. I would really like to see a 16 beat a 1 seed before I die.


----------



## Rspeters

Looks like Arizona is going to be busting some brackets too.


----------



## 3arabians

Rspeters said:


> Looks like Arizona is going to be busting some brackets too.


Ya, haha good stuff so far. Seton Hall is currently looking to bust things up some more.


----------



## 3arabians

Of all the upset picks I would think that most people took Gonzaga (the perennial Cinderella pick of all time) to win this one.


----------



## OKEE

Who in the "HALE " picked YALE.


----------



## Dunkem

OKEE said:


> Who in the "HALE " picked YALE.


 Mmmmm:mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Today is the day of The South Dakota State Jackrabbits vs the Maryland Terrapins. 

The Tortoise vs the Hare. 

I got the hare


----------



## 3arabians

OH WOW!!! The blue raiders just took out the spartans!!! That will put a hurting on some brackets.


----------



## Dunkem

Who the heck is middle Tenn. They hurt me-O,- #2 loses to #16


----------



## GaryFish

So Pac-12 has 7 teams in the dance, all seeded higher than their opponents, and Utah is the only one to win their first round game? (Oregon hasn't played yet). Seriously Pac-12? Way to represent - NOT!

And I had Michigan State playing in the championship game. Thanks for nothing Sparty!


----------



## HighNDry

Looks like the PAC12 was all hyped up again. Looks to be a mediocre conference at best. 5 of the 7 teams from the PAC12 are out in the first round: Colorado, Cal, USC, Arizona, and Oregon State.

I hope the media and the PAC12 members will realize that the Conference of Champions beating each other during conference play does not necessarily make them all great teams year after year.

Hopefully, Utah can beat Gonzaga--I mean they are from that pathetic conference that BYU plays in, right?

Looks like GaryFish and I were typing the same sentiments at the same time!


----------



## GaryFish

I'm usually Cougar Blue, but I'm cheering for the Utes in basketball. Been following the Loveriidge kid since his high school days at West Jordan - Go JAGS! Even a better young man than he is a basketball player, which is really good. And as long as he is putting on the Crimson, it is "Go UTES!" from this Cougar Fan!


----------



## Clarq

GaryFish said:


> I'm usually Cougar Blue, but I'm cheering for the Utes in basketball. Been following the Loveriidge kid since his high school days at West Jordan - Go JAGS! Even a better young man than he is a basketball player, which is really good. And as long as he is putting on the Crimson, it is "Go UTES!" from this Cougar Fan!


+1 except for the part about being a BYU fan. :mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian

O officially concede defeat in my quest to be bracket champion


----------



## LostLouisianian

I'm so far back I'd have to move up 2 spots just to get into last place


----------



## 3arabians

Haha not a good year to pick brackets. Looks like the 3 WV is the next to go down!!!


----------



## 2full

But remember, EVERYONE is in the same boat with all the upsets...........
So I'm saying.......there is a chance.


----------



## 3arabians

This is true. Those that picked Michigan state to win or get the final four took a beating though. If I had a bracket I definitely would have had them in the final four


----------



## grunt_smacker

Here are the standings after the first round.


----------



## Dunkem

Who would have thunk:mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem

Wichita scared me:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian

I'm still so far back I'd have to move up two places to be in last place


----------



## Rspeters

Hey, even a blind squirrel finds a nut I guess (although this likely won't last).


----------



## OKEE

There has been some awesome games . I catch myself cheering -*|*-for the underdog when I know it will destroy my bracket:doh:. My final four are alive and well, hope to finish strong.


----------



## Dunkem

I fully expected to be in last place! Looks like rspeters took me out of first-O,- There is still a chance though. Still in the final 4.


----------



## grunt_smacker

After the second round here is where everybody stands


----------



## Kwalk3

Looks like I'm coming on strong. Trying to overtake lost Louisianan for last place. With only 89 pts. Available I like my odds.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian

Don't look now but after last night I moved up 8 spots and am now in 2nd to last place:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Dunkem

Well Iowa sucks!! I think Critter is gonna take it all.


----------



## grunt_smacker

Her we are after the last round going into the elite 8


----------



## OKEE

I was looking pretty good with my elite 8 but that went to the crapper fast.


----------



## Critter

I made it as high as 3rd but then sunk like a rock.


----------



## Dunkem

Oh well, better than last year. Good games!!


----------



## bekins24

What a way to finish the game huh?


----------



## Rspeters

Great ending.


----------



## grunt_smacker

Sorry this is all old news and way overdue, but I had some problems with my computer at home and then have been busy at work and then out of town for the past week, I decides I better get this finished up.









Congrats to Justin for squeeking out the big WIN!!!
Thanks again all who joined in making it a pretty close call this year without anybody actually picking the winner!


----------



## Critter

I was doing good until the final 8 and the upsets there.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

grunt_smacker said:


> Sorry this is all old news and way overdue, but I had some problems with my computer at home and then have been busy at work and then out of town for the past week, I decides I better get this finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Justin for squeeking out the big WIN!!!
> Thanks again all who joined in making it a pretty close call this year without anybody actually picking the winner!


Been a Carolina fan for as long as I can remember so winning the pick 'em was little consolation. It was a great game, though and I thought nova played the better game. Still tough to swallow.

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------

